# Aquatherm - anyone use it?



## plumber78 (Nov 14, 2013)

We are using a new water supply product (to us) called Aquatherm on a very large housing project. We will be running 6" and 4" for the water main in a loop around the building. It is all fusion welded and from what I have seen of the stuff, I am pretty impressed by it. Anyone else using it and if so, what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Nlindbert (Sep 10, 2010)

Haven't seen it but a engineer told me about it and said he was going to build a house with that for water supply and wanted us to do it but haven't got the call yet. He told me you have to get certified to install it? Is that correct wasn't really giving him a 100% attention


----------



## plumber78 (Nov 14, 2013)

Nlindbert said:


> Haven't seen it but a engineer told me about it and said he was going to build a house with that for water supply and wanted us to do it but haven't got the call yet. He told me you have to get certified to install it? Is that correct wasn't really giving him a 100% attention


That is correct. The Aquatherm rep will probably come out and get you certified to make the fusion joints. We did a small job initially on a residential garage/airplane hanger with the stuff in 1/2" and 3/4". It is some heavy duty stuff. On the housing project, we are just using it for the main throughout the building and coming off of it to the individual units with Wirsbo. I think it will make for a very nice system that will last a very long time.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Search function gave a few results...

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/aquatherm-25908/

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f21/another-navian-ch240-install-25031/

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f21/8-individual-zoned-infloor-job-24422/

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/some-my-recent-work-24281/

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f21/something-russia-23234/

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f8/aquatherm-green-pipe-22817/

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/melting-pipe-21951/

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f31/rbi-boiler-install-20627/

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f21/laundry-room-19023/

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f8/aquatherm-17989/

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f21/aquatherm-16259/

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f22/future-water-piping-18005/

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f22/anyone-using-aquatherm-10766/


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

I really enjoy piping in Aquatherm, very nice looking piping, easy to work with and its clean.


----------



## plumber78 (Nov 14, 2013)

Ahhhh yes, the almighty search button. Guess I could have done that myself. Thank-you sir.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Catlin987987 said:


> I really enjoy piping in Aquatherm, very nice looking piping, easy to work with and its clean.


U fuse it like poly gas pipe ? Or do you use a different type of setup. How do u fuse it in the air?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> U fuse it like poly gas pipe ? Or do you use a different type of setup. How do u fuse it in the air?


Use 5 point harnesses...


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Just went to a class on this stuff. Its fuses with a tool that melts the pipe and fitting and when its pushed together it fussed together. I'm sure you tube has some stuff on it.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Main thing I see on it vs. HDPE is that it is rated for higher temp than HDPE. The fusion process looks the same as HDPE but it needs special equipment because the outside dimension is different for HDPE so the dies are special. On a side note Aquatherm was really moving forward fast with great company direction then the owner CEO was killed in a car crash I believe last year and it seemed to slow them down a little but I guess his son has stepped into his dads position in the company and they are off and rolling again.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

I have serious concerns about this product esp on high temp hot water?? I don't mean to dog this product but it keeps occurring in certain applications. We've have had a lot premature failures in NZ in food processing plants! The amount of pipe movement in thermal expansion has caught a lot of plumbers off guard in relation to pipe fixing. Other probs have been about the contamination of copper ions from the heating coils attacking the PPR pipe walls, the velocities are too high the chemical make up of the water is not neutral etc . We also get occasional earthquakes in Wellington and Christchurch! The PPR used here in high rise towers has virtually crumbled away. The plumber gets it in the neck for its poor performance. The manufacturer hides behind a report stating incorrectly installed, water quality or installation design fault, contamination between unlike materials etc. 

It is not durable enough and they keep modifying it to try resolve the problems? It performs well in the lab but out in the field there are more variables. It looks nice when it is installed but when it goes wrong it goes wrong big time! I've spoken to other engineers and plumbers and they will limit where it can be used now, which is mainly cold water lines only?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plumbing ninja said:


> I have serious concerns about this product esp on high temp hot water?? I don't mean to dog this product but it keeps occurring in certain applications. We've have had a lot premature failures in NZ in food processing plants! The amount of pipe movement in thermal expansion has caught a lot of plumbers off guard in relation to pipe fixing. Other probs have been about the contamination of copper ions from the heating coils attacking the PPR pipe walls, the velocities are too high the chemical make up of the water is not neutral etc . We also get occasional earthquakes in Wellington and Christchurch! The PPR used here in high rise towers has virtually crumbled away. The plumber gets it in the neck for its poor performance. The manufacturer hides behind a report stating incorrectly installed, water quality or installation design fault, contamination between unlike materials etc. It is not durable enough and they keep modifying it to try resolve the problems? It performs well in the lab but out in the field there are more variables. It looks nice when it is installed but when it goes wrong it goes wrong big time! I've spoken to other engineers and plumbers and they will limit where it can be used now, which is mainly cold water lines only?


 what about the red fire protection pipe sense it is normally at room temperature does it have any of the problems?


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

The fire pipe guys still pretty much pipe in threaded black or galv in small sizes (victaulic in bigger sizes) down here. They are resistant to change I'm pretty sure those guys are still using slide rules, zip zap machines and pay phones! I'll ask them next time I see one on site. Pretty much hate shakin hands with a pipe fitter, damn crush your hands everytime they get them bear paws around yours!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plumbing ninja said:


> The fire pipe guys still pretty much pipe in threaded black or galv in small sizes (victaulic in bigger sizes) down here. They are resistant to change I'm pretty sure those guys are still using slide rules, zip zap machines and pay phones! I'll ask them next time I see one on site. Pretty much hate shakin hands with a pipe fitter, damn crush your hands everytime they get them bear paws around yours!


ya they don't like change here either. The blasé plastic fire pipe is popular here. The product does intrigue me though.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

plumbing ninja said:


> The fire pipe guys still pretty much pipe in threaded black or galv in small sizes (victaulic in bigger sizes) down here. They are resistant to change I'm pretty sure those guys are still using slide rules, zip zap machines and pay phones! I'll ask them next time I see one on site. Pretty much hate shakin hands with a pipe fitter, damn crush your hands everytime they get them bear paws around yours!


Zip zap machine ?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Zip zap machine ?


 Face palmmed... oh wait, sorry, I don't know ethier..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Carbon copy machine


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Carbon copy machine


that is just funny. I don't know what makes me laugh more the definition or the fact that you actually looked it up.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I thought it was a plumbing tool I never heard of 

I must know of all tools and technology 

I brought up busting pipe too the boss and a few plumbers. Only the boss knew what it was. A month later we got bursting equip. I was the one chosen be traind by the rep 
I never heard of bursting till on the zone. Never seen a machine till we got ours. Lol. It pays to be on forumS some more then others


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I thought it was a plumbing tool I never heard of I must know of all tools and technology I brought up busting pipe too the boss and a few plumbers. Only the boss knew what it was. A month later we got bursting equip. I was the one chosen be traind by the rep I never heard of bursting till on the zone. Never seen a machine till we got ours. Lol. It pays to be on forumS some more then others


i have to agree the zone is a great place to learn about cutting edge stuff. It is also a great place to disprove the stuff that sounds good but doesn't work .


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

This is the place where Tx Mech learned all about stove bolts!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> This is the place where Tx Mech learned all about stove bolts!


and others learned which side of a boiler to put t he pump.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yea rite. I call them old man bolts. Really why would you use those still?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Yea rite. I call them old man bolts. Really why would you use those still?


Cuz some of us oldies still have left handed screwdrivers..


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Some of the humour is so good here...Shades of... Saturday Nite Live (US), Monty Python's Flying Circus (UK), Mad TV(USA), The Goon Show(UK), Not the 9 o'clock news (Uk).

I get so many belly laughs here it's the only Ab work out I get!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

rub said:


> Can Aquatherm Lilac be cast in concrete directly?


No


----------

